# ... PRIMATIBUS INGENS NOBIS EMETERI...



## ThomasK

*GALLIO NORMANNIS PLACUIT PRIMATIBUS INGENS

NOBIS EMETERI TU SATIS AMPLA DOMUS*

This is a text a friend of mine found on the façade of a retirement home run by sisters, called Saint Emetery near Chusclan in France. 

I thought: "it has pleased the noble Normans"... But then "Gallio"? 
But then: "you have ? an impressive sufficiently spacy house to us, people from St Emetery." 
Just guessing. Looking forward to your answers!
​


----------



## Cagey

You don't want to tell us where this comes from?


----------



## ThomasK

I do, but the only information I have is in my first line. My friend is staying in that region, bumped on the quote on a façade of that retirement home...


----------



## Cagey

ThomasK said:


> bumped on the quote on a façade of that retirement home...


I apologize. When I saw the post, only the quotation was visible. It appears that you were adding the information about the location at the same time I wrote and submitted my post. We crossed posts. 

The information about the retirement home is helpful.


----------



## ThomasK

Thanks!


----------



## ThomasK

The funny thing is that the Normans seem to be mentioned whereas the village/ town Chusclan is near Avignon (and there was a Roman camp there - but I cannot see the relevance of that niformation).


----------



## Sobakus

After wandering down the wrong path thinking that _Gallius_ was a name in the singular coupled with a title in the plural, as in "we, king George, declare...", I've definitely found the right answer.

_Galliō_ is a nominative and is the Latin name of Gaillon, which from 1262 to 1789 was the residence of the archbishop of Rouen – our _prīmās Normannus_ 'primate/archbishop of Normandy'. The translation then goes like this:

“Gaillon, that massive place, found favour with the Norman archbishops;
For us, Emetery, you're a spacious enough abode.”​
It's a crafty little epigram, I like it - wonder when the house was built and who was its first resident. Here's a photo of the building, highest resolution I could find.


----------



## ThomasK

I had no paths, only some stepping stones. This is excellent work. Thank you very much indeed!!! I'll pass the information on to a friend who has been drawing the flow and the borders of the river Céze in that region (not Normandy, but Chusclan) and who wanted this information because he prefers not to describe anything he does not understand...

Do you have an idea why St E is compared to a far-away _château_?


----------



## Sobakus

ThomasK said:


> Do you have an idea why St E is compared to a far-away _château_?


Afraid I don't - even someone who specialised in French Renaissance history would need to know who built Emetery and presumably authored that epigram in order to know how to begin to answer that question.


----------



## ThomasK

Who knows, maybe we shall find out with the help of my Belgian friend, in France for the time being... I'll be in touch, but I greatly value your help...


----------

